# Avoid Nirvana Shop!



## RippinRebelz (Nov 22, 2017)

I am here to warn people to avoid nirvana! I placed an order for 10 Regular Northern Light seeds and never received them.. I contacted support and was told by AJ that I had to wait until the beginning of november to file a claim. In the meantime I ordered a pack of new released Girl Scout Cookies Feminized strain on their site. I received them seeds in 9 days. I informed AJ in a reply to his email that I received my second order and clearly they were either lost,not sent, or intercepted. He informed be they offer no guarantee that you will receive your order. But out of good faith they would resend 5 of the 10 seeds i ordered... Here it is almost december and still haven't received my order. I was also disappointed with my second order of GSC as none sprouted... I was again told by AJ they don't guarantee germination. So with me thinking it was an error on my part I purchased from another seed back and 10 of 10 seeds germinated and sprouted and are doing wonderful. So I am trying to give nirvana another chance and ordered another strain, I am currently waiting on them to arrive. If I have problems with a 3rd order I will return to buying my seeds from Crop King!


----------



## umbra (Nov 22, 2017)

lol


----------



## scoobbie (Nov 25, 2017)

It is fraught with deceipt and fraud the seed selling business, as it is considered illegal in many places, this is the seed companies get out clause, are you really going to fight for something that is considered illegal, i have been in the same boat and would never purchase seeds again unless i am buying them in person, which i shall be doing in bulk in 3.5 weeks time in Sunny Colorado, maybe not soo sunny.
Scoobbie


----------



## Locked (Nov 25, 2017)

Unfortunately, those are the rules. They don't guarantee delivery. Some seed sites offer insurance for that problem and none guarantee germination. 
I have not bought beans in a long time but when I did I often used Attitude.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Nov 25, 2017)

Never had a issue with the attitude seed bank


----------



## DankJ (Dec 12, 2017)

There's always risk with buying seeds, the biggest issue seems to be that all the best established seedbanks are based in Europe in illegal countries, I had a chat with the folk over at SeedSupreme and they said they can't guarantee germination as the law there says that it's perfectly legal to own and sell seeds but that the minute they are germinated then they are committing a crime. I know Supreme offer the insurance against customs but that's all they can do. There are some great banks in the UK, as someone has said Attitude are good, I like Seedsman too. If your beans don't germinate most will look after you in my experience, is always worth sending a quick email.


----------



## Iams (Mar 5, 2018)

Over a year ago I ordered from Nirvana after 5 weeks I contacted them and a new pack was sent out and received in 20 days from contact.

 I did not ask, they just said they will resend. I will order from them again. My post about it should still be in the archives.

The postal system gets worse by the day.

Sorry you had bad luck.


----------

